# 

## robixx78

Witam,

Wpadłem na oczyszczalnie bilogiczną firmy EKO-SUM, a konkretnie oczyszczalnia bilogiczna BIO HERO.
http://allegro.pl/biologiczna-oczysz...599313228.html

Czy ktoś użytkuje taką oczyszczalnie?
Cena atrakcyjna jak na oczyszczalnie biologiczną.
Czy ktoś zna firmę EKO-SUM?

Za wszelkie odpowiedzi dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beja

Nikt się nie kwapi z odpowiedzią opartą na doświadczeniu, więc pozwolę sobie na własną ocenę informacji dostępnych w podanym linku i na stronie producenta.

Plusy:
+ Niska cena.+ Montaż wliczony w cenę (patrz niewiadome).+ Technologia oparta na złożu biologicznym (patrz niewiadome).+ Niewielka powierzchnia potrzebna do montażu (patrz niewiadome).+ Fajny wygląd - jak piłeczka golfowa  :smile: .

Niewiadome:
W opisie podanym w twoim linku oraz na stronie producenta jest ich wyjątkowo dużo. Stwarza to wrażenie szumu informacyjnego, który niewiele znaczy, ale ma robić wrażenie.
? Nie wiadomo, co jest wliczone w ten montaż. Może wszystko, a może tylko połączenie rurek? A co z pracami ziemnymi? Co z odprowadzeniem ścieków oczyszczonych? I ile to kosztuje?? Jaka konkretnie technologia jest zastosowana? Na stronie Allegro jest mowa o osadzie czynnym i złożu biologicznym, ale producent pisze tylko o złożu. W takim razie po co dmuchawa? W dodatku z włącznikiem czasowym! Gdyby to była hybryda ze złożem zatopionym, to dmuchawa chodziłaby non stop. A więc może dmuchawa jest wykorzystywana do recyrkulacji za pomocą pompy mamutowej? Niezbyt klarowny rysunek sugeruje jednak złoże zatopione, ale 100% pewności nie mam.? Ilość miejsca - producent podaje, że potrzeba od 6 do 20 m2. Dlaczego?? Nie wiadomo, kto to sprzedaje. Sieć dystrybutorów na stronie producenta jest mocno enigmatyczna, a żaden podany numer nie jest tym, który widnieje w Allegro. Poza tym nie sprzedaje tego firma, tylko osoba prywatna.

Minusy:
- Zero konkretów. Żadnych wyników badań, choćby z atestowanego laboratorium, że już o CE czy chociaż aprobacie technicznej nie wspomnę. Nawet referencji! Tylko atest PZH, który ma mniej więcej taką wartość jak opinia lokalnego oddziału Bractwa Kurkowego.- Zbyt mała pojemność. Na dobrą sprawę w ogóle nie wiadomo, jaką objętość ma oczyszczalnia, ani jak jest zbudowana, ale nawet przyjmując opcję max z folderu producenta, czyli zbiornik 2000 l, który jest podzielony na 3 komory (jakie???), to jest to zdecydowanie za małe. Należy się liczyć z dużą wrażliwością na szkodliwe środki czystości i chwilowe skoki ilości ścieków (goście, goście!).- Dmuchawa. Rzecz, której nie lubię. Rozumiem, że kompresor w lodówce może chodzić 20 lat, ale on działa w obiegu zamkniętym. Dmuchawa pompująca powietrze atmosferyczne z cała pewnością nie jest tak trwała, a już na pewno nie "bezobsługowa". Producent podaje, że do podawania powietrza zalecany jest wąż typu "peszel". LITOŚCI! Przezornie wąż ten jest wyłączony z zakresu dostawy producenta, więc jakby co, to nie będzie jego wina. A tak w ogóle, to gdzie ma być zlokalizowana ta dmuchawa?    No i moje ulubione pytanie: co w czasie urlopu? Wyłączyć i niech szlag trafi bakterie, czy zostawić pod prądem i niech dmucha w te jałowe ścieki?- Strzał w stopę. Sprzedawca z Allegro klasyfikuje laminat poliestrowo szklany jako najgorszy materiał, tymczasem EKO-SUM oferuje zbiorniki z tego materiału. Nie dogadali się, czy dorabianie faktów do chwilowej potrzeby? Z mojego doświadczenia (przepompownie do 2,5 m i do 6 m głębokości) wynika, że laminat to bardzo porządny materiał, choć rzeczywiście produkcja garażowa popsuła średnią.- Pseudo-fachowy język sprzedawcy. _Bezlepkość, odporność na uderzenia, monolityczny użebrowany polietylen_ - o co chodzi??! Bełkot, który ma zrobić wrażenie.

Podsumowując: bez konkretnych, rzeczowych danych - odradzam. A jeżeli się zdecydujesz mimo to (wolno ci!), kupuj ze świadomością, że BYĆ MOŻE twoja dyscyplina korzystania z kanalizacji będzie musiała wspiąć się na wyżyny.

----------


## robixx78

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Faktycznie, więcej marketingu niż konkretów.
Może ktoś używa dobrej oczyszczalni biologicznej i może podpowiedzieć co kupić?
Działka duża, głównie piasek. Dom 250m2, 4osoby.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ludwikm

> Dzięki za odpowiedź.
> Faktycznie, więcej marketingu niż konkretów.
> Może ktoś używa dobrej oczyszczalni biologicznej i może podpowiedzieć co kupić?
> Działka duża, głównie piasek. Dom 250m2, 4osoby.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj 
ja zainwestowałem w Sotralentz BIO-DUO 6 M z polecenia szczerze mówiąc
Namówili mnie znajomi przez 2lata użytkowania nic się nie działo ja dopiero zacząłem użytkowanie więc nie nie mogę się wypowiedzieć

----------


## owp

Ile Cię kosztowała ?

----------


## Rain-men

Już pisałem o Rewatec Solido albo Kingspan Botec, Biodisc. Dobre

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Yato

Witam,
użytkuje oczyszczalnie BIO HERO już trzeci rok, i chętnie odpowiem na pytania "z tego punktu widzenia" z zaznaczeniem że ekspertem nie jestem, oczyszczalnię zamontowałem sam i zwłaszcza z tego powodu zlecam badania próbek oczyszczonego ścieku, od czasu do czasu...  :wink: 

--
Pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## ludwikm

> Ile Cię kosztowała ?


Montaż w marcu tego roku cena wraz z montażem 9000 PLN
drogo jak fiks, mam nadzieję że warte będzie swojej ceny..

----------


## owp

ludwikm - dostałem ofertę aquamatic (do 8 osób) na 15tys bez montażu, więc Twoja nie taka znowu droga  :smile:

----------


## robixx78

> Witam,
> użytkuje oczyszczalnie BIO HERO już trzeci rok, i chętnie odpowiem na pytania "z tego punktu widzenia" z zaznaczeniem że ekspertem nie jestem, oczyszczalnię zamontowałem sam i zwłaszcza z tego powodu zlecam badania próbek oczyszczonego ścieku, od czasu do czasu... 
> 
> --
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marek


Gdzie ją kupiłeś i ile kosztowała?
Jak jest z obsługą tej oczyszczalni?
Czy były jakieś problemy?
Jak wychodzą te próbki po badaniach?

Dzięki i pozdrawiam.

----------


## ludwikm

> ludwikm - dostałem ofertę aquamatic (do 8 osób) na 15tys bez montażu, więc Twoja nie taka znowu droga


ale sobie krzyczą za takie cudeńka ... SZOK....

----------


## WOJSKI

ja mam z ekopolu, zamontowałem w zeszłym roku jednak do tej pory nie uruchomiłem więc na temat działania na razie się nie wypowiem. Mam zamiar niedługo ją uruchomić jednak na razie mam mam inne priorytety  :smile: .
Co do wyglądu ogólnego ma solidne żebrowane ścianki a kosztowała mnie 5,7 k netto. w cenę wliczone zgłoszenie budowy i "doradztwo" przy montażu, który wykonałem samodzielnie (zachowując gwarancję).
zbiornik 2,5 k litrów wystarcza dla 4 osób
soletranza mi odradzono ze względu na delikatną konstrukcję.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam,
> użytkuje oczyszczalnie BIO HERO już trzeci rok, i chętnie odpowiem na pytania "z tego punktu widzenia" z zaznaczeniem że ekspertem nie jestem, oczyszczalnię zamontowałem sam i zwłaszcza z tego powodu zlecam badania próbek oczyszczonego ścieku, od czasu do czasu... 
> 
> --
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marek


oj coś mi się zdaje że pierwsze zdanie powinno się zaczynać:
"Sprzedaję.....

Sądząc z ilości postów akurat twoja opinia na temat tej oczyszczalni nie będzie zbytnio wiarygodna  :smile:

----------


## Beja

*WOJSKI*, daj spokój, Troszkę się tej oczyszczalni ode mnie dostało, więc dobrze będzie jak Yato rozwieje trochę wątpliwości. I tak Rain-men zaraz znowu będzie reklamował Rewateca.

Yato - proszę, spójrz na mój post u góry i spróbuj się ustosunkować, wyjaśnić, potwierdzić, zaprzeczyć itp.

----------


## WOJSKI

> *WOJSKI*, daj spokój, Troszkę się tej oczyszczalni ode mnie dostało, więc dobrze będzie jak Yato rozwieje trochę wątpliwości. I tak Rain-men zaraz znowu będzie reklamował Rewateca.
> 
> Yato - proszę, spójrz na mój post u góry i spróbuj się ustosunkować, wyjaśnić, potwierdzić, zaprzeczyć itp.


Tak mi się tylko wymskło  :big tongue: , ale może masz rację jak "użytkuje to z pewnością się podzieli wieloma praktycznymi radami  :big grin:

----------


## Yato

> Gdzie ją kupiłeś i ile kosztowała?
> Jak jest z obsługą tej oczyszczalni?
> Czy były jakieś problemy?
> Jak wychodzą te próbki po badaniach?
> 
> Dzięki i pozdrawiam.


Witam,

Ja zakupiłem swoją bezpośrednio u producenta i zapłaciłem ok. 8000zł z vatem, ale widzę że cena się zmieniła, bo teraz kosztuje 6700zł. Widocznie ceny poszły w dół.
Obsługa? Hmm... Włączyłem dmuchawę do prądu, to po pierwsze. Przez 6tyg stosowałem bakterie które dostałem z oczyszczalnią i w sumie tyle. No i wyciągałem dwa razy osad z pierwszej komory, bo u mnie wychodzi tak raz na rok.
Problemów odpukać brak. Co mi się naprawdę podoba w tej oczyszczalni to solidny zbiornik, mocno użebrowany a nie jak u innych że ściankę można ręką ruszać.
Znajomy z sanepidu mówi że próbki są ok, to mu wierze. Gdzieś mam te wyniki, jeśli się znasz to Ci podeśle.

Podsumowując, to tak "na chłopski rozum" to przecież oczyszczalnia ma działać a nie kosztować... No chyba że jesteś z Warszawy, to przepraszam  :wink:

----------


## Yato

> *WOJSKI*, daj spokój, Troszkę się tej oczyszczalni ode mnie dostało, więc dobrze będzie jak Yato rozwieje trochę wątpliwości. I tak Rain-men zaraz znowu będzie reklamował Rewateca.
> 
> Yato - proszę, spójrz na mój post u góry i spróbuj się ustosunkować, wyjaśnić, potwierdzić, zaprzeczyć itp.


Witam,
z całym szacunkiem ale tyle się napisałeś że nie wiem od czego zacząć...
Więc napisze tak: jestem zadowolony, a skoro działa to po co przepłacać?
Przyznaje tylko że opis na stronie producenta i dostępne tam materiały były chyba robione "na szybko" ale to ich sprawa. Podpowiem tylko że dokumentacja i instrukcja którą dostałem przy zakupie była obszerniejsza.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Podsumowując, to tak "na chłopski rozum" to przecież oczyszczalnia ma działać a nie kosztować... No chyba że jesteś z Warszawy, to przepraszam


Acha czyli myślisz, że ja mieszkając pod Warszawą to wybieram to co droższe bo mam małą drukarnię pieniędzy. No niestety nie wiedzieć czemu takie mylne pojęcie krąży wśród różnych ludzi, chcąc być bardzo nieuprzejmy to dodałbym wśród ludzi z prowincji, 
ale dla mnie nie ma znaczenia gdzie kto mieszka lub skąd pochodzi, 
czy jest z krakowa czy też z łodzi
Ale mi się zrymowało  :big tongue: 
uznajmy, że tego nie napisałem  :big grin: 
posiadam także małą drukarnię, średnią drukarnię i dużą drukarnię jak ktoś chce to mu wydrukuję co tam będzie chciał  :big grin:

----------


## robixx78

> Podsumowując, to tak "na chłopski rozum" to przecież oczyszczalnia ma działać a nie kosztować... No chyba że jesteś z Warszawy, to przepraszam


Dzięki za informacje, mieszkam jakieś 20km od Ciebie - RYBNIK.

Jeśli mam dużą działkę(grunt - piasek )to kupić oczyszczalnie tradycyjną z drenażem? czy to już przeżytek?
Czy lepiej zainwestować w biologiczną? 
Jak uważacie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## m.k.k

Zakładam, że masz odpowiednio głęboko wody gruntowe (tak ponad 2 metry pod powierzchnią, lepiej głębiej)
Jak masz warunki by zrobić oczyszczalnię prostszą, tańszą, bezobsługową (prawie) i bezawaryjną, albo droższą, wymagającą energii, bardziej skomplikowaną (więcej może się popsuć) i przeznaczoną na dużo gorsze warunki, to zdecydowanie wybierz tą drugą. I koniecznie od pośrednika. PKB ważna rzecz.

----------


## Beja

> oczyszczalnię prostszą, tańszą, bezobsługową (prawie) i bezawaryjną


Jeśli masz na myśli drenażówkę, to radzę najpierw poszukać na tym forum wypowiedzi tych, którzy po kilku latach eksploatacji proszą o radę, jak to świństwo wyczyścić. Albo takich:




> Ja na działce o wymiarach coś ponad 40x60m mam POŚ drenażową i po kilku latach eksploatacji uważam, że jest to produkt przereklamowany.
> Tak na prawdę to gdybym drugi raz sie budował to nie wiem czy bym ją  jeszcze raz wybudował. Gdy ktoś z domowników przyjmuje antybiotyki od  razu co 2-3 dni muszę podawać dawkę podtrzymującą by nie wytruć  bakterii. Samo stosowanie środków do czyszczenia łazienki jest dość  kosztowne bo nie mogę stosować żadnych domestosów czy wckaczek bo ... są  trujące dla bakterii. Zakup jednej butelki biodegradalnej (0,5l)  kosztuje kilkanaście złotych. 
> Wywóz szamba (do 12m3) kosztuje około 150zł ale już wywóz POŚ tylko 250zł bo coś tam. Wszędzie nabijają ceny. 
> W sezonie letnim gdzie różnica ciśnień nie jest aż tak duża co 1,5 tygodnia muszę dosypywać środka by nie śmierdziało z POŚ. 
> 
> Podsumowując:
> - mam gadget ekologiczny (dość kosztowny),
> - mogę się wyróżnić wśród budujących (ale po co to już nie wiem  ),
> - koszty eksploatacji w stosunku do planowanych przed jej wybudowaniem dużo wyższe,
> ...


Cytat z wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-szambo/page13

----------


## Elvies

Witam

Również przymierzam się do budowy przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków i trafiłam w internecie na bardzo kuszącą ofertę firmy Eko-Sum. Oczyszczalnia Bio Hero ma chyba najniższą na rynku cenę. Martwi mnie natomiast, że nie mogę znaleźć opinii na jej temat w internecie. Na tą oczyszczalnie patrzyłam już w zeszłym roku jednak wtedy informacje na stronie były uboższe- http://www.eko-sum.pl/index.php?page=produkty&part=bio - widać, że się postarali i uzupełnili dane. Patrzyłam również na Allegro gdzie jest po prostu wysyp różnego rodzaju oczyszczalni i ciężko coś mi wybrać, szczególnie, że  mieszkam na drugim końcu Polski i nie bardzo mogę się osobiście udać do siedziby firmy  :sad: . 
Prosiłabym o informacje i opinie na temat sprawowania się oczyszczalni BIO HERO - czy warto ten produkt zakupić? Ile wynosi koszt roczny utrzymania takiej oczyszczalni (prąd, preparaty, oczyszczanie zbiornika, itd.) ?

Na Allegro trafiłam również na firmę InstaEko http://www.instaleko.com/index.php?s...&id=2&idprod=1  i w tym wypadku obiecująco wypada oczyszczalnia MCA6 również w miarę przystępnej cenie. Jakieś doświadczenia?


Pozdrawiam
Elvies

----------


## Tuńczyk

Też chętnie przeczytam opinie użytkowników tej oczyszczalni. Cena jest bardzo kusząca. 
Znajdzie się jakaś osoba, chętna do podzielenia uwagami o tym produkcie?

----------


## Navaho

Około tydzień temu zadałem im kilka pytań na temat tej oczyszczalni, do dzisiaj nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi, co raczej dobrze o firmie nie świadczy.
Najbardziej mnie ciekawi czy ten napowietrzacz musi pracować ciągle, ponieważ domek przy którym planuje oczyszczalnie używam ok 1-2msc/rok.

----------


## Beja

> ... domek przy którym planuje oczyszczalnie używam ok 1-2msc/rok.


Ale w takich warunkach żadna oczyszczalnia z kompresorkiem nie będzie ci dobrze działała. To znaczy przyjedziesz tam, zaszczepisz, zacznie się wpracowywać i po kilku tygodniach, jak już się rozrusza, to wyjedziesz.

----------


## owp

Czy ktoś zakupił tę oczyszczalnie (Eko-sum)? Jakie wrażenia ?

----------


## Machniu

Witam.
Chętnie się dołączę do opinii na temat oczyszczalni, w to lato kupiłem i zainstalowałem HERO u siebie pod Warszawą  :smile: , i jestem bardzo zadowolony, od kilku miesięcy ją używam i nie mam najmniejszych problemów, nie widzę potrzeby przepłacania dużo większych pieniędzy, troszkę poczytałem na temat oczyszczalni zanim ją kupiłem, stwierdziłem że jest wystarczająca, i nie myliłem się, polecam wszystkim. Ktoś tu sugerował coś o W-wie, więc go pozdrawiam jak i wszystkich innych  :smile: .
Mogę tylko dodać, nie bądźcie snobami ani nie oceniajcie innych pobieżnie.

----------


## Beja

> Witam.
> Chętnie się dołączę do opinii na temat oczyszczalni, w to lato kupiłem i zainstalowałem HERO u siebie pod Warszawą , i jestem bardzo zadowolony, od kilku miesięcy ją używam i nie mam najmniejszych problemów, nie widzę potrzeby przepłacania dużo większych pieniędzy, troszkę poczytałem na temat oczyszczalni zanim ją kupiłem, stwierdziłem że jest wystarczająca, i nie myliłem się, polecam wszystkim. Ktoś tu sugerował coś o W-wie, więc go pozdrawiam jak i wszystkich innych .
> Mogę tylko dodać, nie bądźcie snobami ani nie oceniajcie innych pobieżnie.


Nie mogę! Kolejny 1-postowiec zachwycony swoją oczyszczalnią.

Czy wszyscy marketingowcy uważają resztę ludzkości za naiwnych tępaków?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam.
> Chętnie się dołączę do opinii na temat oczyszczalni, w to lato kupiłem i zainstalowałem HERO u siebie pod Warszawą , i jestem bardzo zadowolony, od kilku miesięcy ją używam i nie mam najmniejszych problemów, nie widzę potrzeby przepłacania dużo większych pieniędzy, troszkę poczytałem na temat oczyszczalni zanim ją kupiłem, stwierdziłem że jest wystarczająca, i nie myliłem się, polecam wszystkim. Ktoś tu sugerował coś o W-wie, więc go pozdrawiam jak i wszystkich innych .
> Mogę tylko dodać, nie bądźcie snobami ani nie oceniajcie innych pobieżnie.


Taaa, Twoja opinia niezwykle cenne.
Szkoda że nie podałeś numeru telefonu do instalatora. Obrzydliwa reklama, do usunięcia.

----------


## kris28

Witam, kupiłem w firmie EKO-SUM przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków 3000L z montażem i jestem zadowolony.  Przy takich inwestycjach warto zadzwonić do producenta i dopytać o szczegóły. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pietro Muratore

> Witam, kupiłem w firmie EKO-SUM przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków 3000L z montażem i jestem zadowolony.  Przy takich inwestycjach warto zadzwonić do producenta i dopytać o szczegóły. Pozdrawiam


Zadowolenie to stan umysłu czy oczyszczalni?

----------


## WOJSKI

nie wiadomo czego bo gość nieudolnie reklamuje, 
pewnie ta oczyszczalnie to jakiś shit jak musi się posuwać do tak desperackiego kroku.
zapomniał tylko dodać numer telefonu i nazwę firmy  :big grin:

----------


## HAL9000

Podbijam temat. Stoję przed wyborem POŚ - niestety nie ma kanalizacji przy mojej działce (chociaż jest elegancka droga dojazdowa :smile:  ) i mam w planach zakup oczyszczalni biologicznej. Działka dość spora i grunt raczej suchy, kiedy sąsiad kopał studnię to wody pojawiły się na głębokości 3.5 metra. Wiem już po lekturze kilku wątków na tym forum, że nie ma bezobsługowych, ale są takie, które wymagają tej obsługi mniej niż inne. Dużo pracuję również w weekendy, więc bezobsługowość jest raczej priorytetem. Znalazłem w necie ofertę oczyszczalni BioRock - czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z jej użytkowania, albo może powiedzieć coś więcej na jej temat?

----------


## Pietro Muratore

> Podbijam temat. Stoję przed wyborem POŚ - niestety nie ma kanalizacji przy mojej działce (chociaż jest elegancka droga dojazdowa ) i mam w planach zakup oczyszczalni biologicznej. Działka dość spora i grunt raczej suchy, kiedy sąsiad kopał studnię to wody pojawiły się na głębokości 3.5 metra. Wiem już po lekturze kilku wątków na tym forum, że nie ma bezobsługowych, ale są takie, które wymagają tej obsługi mniej niż inne. Dużo pracuję również w weekendy, więc bezobsługowość jest raczej priorytetem. Znalazłem w necie ofertę oczyszczalni BioRock - czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z jej użytkowania, albo może powiedzieć coś więcej na jej temat?


Doświadczenia z użytkowaniem nie mam. Mam natomiast doświadczenia z kontaktem z firmą. Czyli brakiem kontaktu. Od 2 lutego nie raczyli odpisać na zapytanie ofertowe (może pytania były za trudne?). Pewnie jak będę zgłaszał reklamację to od razu odpiszą  :smile: 
Poza tym jestem mocno zniesmaczony wystąpieniem na forum "zadowolonego posiadacza" biorocka. Jeśli ktoś ma forumowiczów za idiotów to czego się spodziewać. Fatalny start na rynku polskim.

----------


## HAL9000

> Doświadczenia z użytkowaniem nie mam. Mam natomiast doświadczenia z kontaktem z firmą. Czyli brakiem kontaktu. Od 2 lutego nie raczyli odpisać na zapytanie ofertowe (może pytania były za trudne?)..


To ja chyba miałem szczęście bo na moje zapytanie ze strony odpowiedzieli po 2 dniach wysyłając obszerną informację w PDF.

----------


## Fasola30

Podbijam temat :smile:  może jednak ktoś z forumowiczów podzieli się opinią na temat bio Hero 2000 z Eko-SUM?? Mam ok. 3 tygodni na wybranie oczyszczalni i im wiecej czytam tym mniej wiem. Pod uwage biorę jak powyzej lub ekopol. BOŚ ma być ze studnią chłonną i w rozsądnej.

----------


## maxwell61

Ja czekając na kontakt od przedstawiciela (Biorock) na Wrocław straciłem cierpliwość i zadzwoniłem do szefa pana Misztala, który pogonił tego Pana. Mialem w ten sam dzień emaila. Niestety czekam już 3 dzień, jutro 4 na wycenę, która miała wpłynąć 2 dni temu ...
Ktoś tam pisał o drenażowej. Widziałem raz zdjęcia jak wygląda po kilku latach wyciaganie szlamu...Żałosny widok i ponoć smród na kilometry.

----------


## Tuńczyk

Widzę, że wątek nie umarł :smile:  Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na BioHero w wersji do 6 os. (2000 litrów). Inni producenci dla tej ilości osób robią większe, ale mam nadzieję, że to wystarczy, póki co jest nas 4os.

Oczyszczalnia jest użytkowana od około 5 tygodni non-stop, a od około 3-ech miesięcy z kilkudniowymi przerwami. Zamontowana była jesienią ub.r.

Muszę popracować nad dosypywaniem preparatu, bo potrafi z niej niezbyt przyjemny zapach się wydobywać. Nie dość, że z kominka przy POŚ (po co on??), to jeszcze z odpowietrzenia na dachu potrafi "spłynąć", jak odpowiednio wiatr zawieje. Może za krótko używana jeszcze? Na początku było to bardziej uciążliwe. Albo przestaje, albo przywykłem  :wink: 

Do czyszczenia toalet stosujemy jakąś wckaczkę, bo zrobili wersję do używania z POŚ, wychodzi porównywalnie cenowo do innych środków, więc obecnie 
to już nie problem.

Z antybiotykami tematu nie "przerabialiśmy" i oby jak najrzadziej była potrzeba. Czego i Wam życzę :smile: 

Jak się można domyślać, oczyszczalnia działa, czyli się przelewa, ale badań nie robiłem. Na pewno ścieki teraz wyglądają lepiej niż ze 2 m-ce temu, no i już przestały być "smrodliwe".

Z, że tak powiem, usprawnień, napowietrzacz podłączony jest pod włącznik czasowy i chodzi w cyklach 30 min praca, 30 min przerwa, ale nie wiem czy nie przejdę na stale włączoną. Też może ktoś bardziej dośw. się wypowie, jak się to może mieć do pracy poś-a.

Montowałem ją we własnym zakresie, ale już miałem nieprzyjemny problem, gdyż wody (gruntowe, opadowe, kanaliza się rozłączyła? diabli wiedzą), PODNIOSŁY mi oczyszczalnię o jakieś 10 cm, w zasadzie to chyba troszkę przechyliły, ale całej nie odkopywałem... Dobra sprawa z tym przyłączem elastycznym - odkopałem kilka m rury kanalizacyjnej i się wpiąłem na nowo, bo wszystko było przy oczyszczalni porozpinane, ale rury ani zbiornik nie popękały. Przy sztywnym połączeniu pewnie by mi rury na sporym odcinku podniosło. 
Jak teraz bym montował, to zalałbym płytą betonową... Mam nadzieję, że się już bez tego obejdzie.

Zbiornika nie opróżniałem jeszcze, ale z lokalnym wywozicielem ścieków rozmawiałem i twierdził, że poniżej 150 zł będzie kosztował wywóz (okolice Wałbrzycha).

Nie wiem co tu jeszcze można pisać, jak ktoś ma jakieś pytania, postaram się pomóc. Sam miałem problem ze znalezieniem JAKIEJKOLWIEK informacji użytkownika, który nie będzie stosował marketingowego bełkotu, ale zaryzykowalem. Nie jest to znana marka, ale z drugiej strony, co tam jest skomplikowanego w konkstrukcji?  :smile:  Fakt, nie jest to "mercedes" z obrotową tarczą wewnątrz, czy innymi bajerami, ale póki co działa normalnie. Na pewno lepiej wziąć taką konstrukcję, niż "drenażową", których pewnie i u nas za kilka lat zakażą (Niemcy już dawno to zrobili, z tego co w Sieci wyczytałem).

No i szczerze powiem, że 6900 netto to bym nie zapłacił  :smile:  Nie dość, że kosztowała mnie poniżej 6 tyś brutto, to jeszcze później dotację z gminy udało się dostać. Dowiadujcie się u siebie w gminach, bo raczej się nie chwalą takimi akcjami...

Postaram się coś dopisać, jak poużywam jej z rok, wtedy będzie wypowiedź bardziej miarodajna. Może choć te kilka słów pomogą ew. zainteresowanym.

----------


## Beja

Ale piękna relacja!
Jakby jeszcze kilka fotek było...  :roll eyes: 

Tuńczyk: czy jest jeszcze piana w komorze z napowietrzaniem? Jeśli tak, to na pewno potrzeba więcej czasu. A sytuacja w osadniku gnilnym może się stabilizować dobre kilka miesięcy. A to z niego mogą dochodzić smrodki, o ile wszystko inne jest ok. 
Woda na wylocie na pewno nie powinna pachnieć brzydko i mieć zbyt dużego zmętnienia.

Co o ustawieniach dmuchawy masz w instrukcji obsługi? Póki co lepiej nic nie zmieniaj, bo każde przestawienie wymaga znowu długiego dostosowywania się całości.

----------


## Tuńczyk

> Ale piękna relacja!
> Jakby jeszcze kilka fotek było...


Jak znajdę fotki z etapu montażu, to wrzucę, bo teraz to nic ciekawego :smile: 




> Tuńczyk: czy jest jeszcze piana w komorze z napowietrzaniem? Jeśli tak, to na pewno potrzeba więcej czasu. A sytuacja w osadniku gnilnym może się stabilizować dobre kilka miesięcy. A to z niego mogą dochodzić smrodki, o ile wszystko inne jest ok. 
> Woda na wylocie na pewno nie powinna pachnieć brzydko i mieć zbyt dużego zmętnienia.
> 
> Co o ustawieniach dmuchawy masz w instrukcji obsługi? Póki co lepiej nic nie zmieniaj, bo każde przestawienie wymaga znowu długiego dostosowywania się całości.


Wg instrukcji dmuchawa powinna chodzić bez przerw, ale jakbym czegoś nie namieszał, to bym się źle z tym czuł :wink:  Pewnie szybciej zajedzie dmuchawę włączanie i wyłączenia, niż mi oszczędności to przyniesie.

Aktualnie, przynajmniej na wylocie, problemów z zapachami nie ma, ale z kominka czy odpowietrzenia jeszcze potrafi zaciągnąć smrodem po okolicy. Zobaczymy za jakiś miesiąc czy dwa, może faktycznie więcej czasu trzeba na dostosowanie się do naszych warunków bytowych, bo to trochę ponad miesiąc dopiero.

Co do piany, to nie zaglądałem ostatnio. Sprawdzę później i podzielę się obserwacjami.

----------


## Beja

> Jak znajdę fotki z etapu montażu, to wrzucę, bo teraz to nic ciekawego
> 
> 
> Wg instrukcji dmuchawa powinna chodzić bez przerw, ale jakbym czegoś nie namieszał, to bym się źle z tym czuł Pewnie szybciej zajedzie dmuchawę włączanie i wyłączenia, niż mi oszczędności to przyniesie.


Wg tego, co mi się udało znaleźć w sieci, producenci dmuchaw podają ich przewidywaną żywotność w godzinach pracy, a nie w ilości włączeń. Zresztą nic dziwnego - nie jest to ani świetlówka ani żaden duży silnik, który miałby problemy z odprowadzeniem ciepła. Tak że raczej im mniej będzie dmuchawka chodziła, tym dłużej powinna wytrzymać. Maksimum, jakie znalazłem to 36 000 godzin, a w innych dmuchawach  -18 000. Dwa lata to dość kiepsko, nieprawdaż?

----------


## smer

Widzę, że zdania na temat tej oczyszczalni są podzielone i na dodatek poszatkowane kryptoreklamą... Mam nadzieję, że trafi tu jeszcze kilku PRAWDZIWYCH użytkowników tej oczyszczalni i dorzucą kilka zdań.
 A zainteresowałem się tą BIO HERO 2tys. l dlatego, że sąsiad zza płotu wkopał to cuś w ziemię i połączył ze studnią chłonną. 

Bardzo możliwe, że stanę za niedługo przed dylematem - BOŚ, czy nie BOŚ...

Ja dopiero startuję z budową, a na oczyszczalniach nie znam się w ogóle. 

Wyjaśnię, że we wsi w której zakupiłem działkę, gmina buduje kanalizację z unijnych pieniędzy i za niedługo dojedzie z nią główną drogą na wysokość mojej działki. Wtedy dopiero okaże się w praktyce, czy różnica wysokości pozwoli mi na wpięcie się do kanalizacji. I choć mój projekt przewiduje jako alternatywę budowę szamba, to byłaby to ostatnia rzecz, jakiej bym chciał. To się chyba w ogóle nie opłaca (nie mówiąc już o całym z szambem związanym zamieszaniu)... W przypadku braku możliwości podpięcia do kanalizacji, wolałbym celować w BOŚ. A może BOŚ jest nawet lepszym rozwiązaniem, niż kanalizacja?? Hmm... Mam niezły mętlik  :wink: 

Tak czy inaczej, na zimne dmucham i rozglądam się za oczyszczalniami - bez rozsączania.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Widzę, że zdania na temat tej oczyszczalni są podzielone i na dodatek poszatkowane kryptoreklamą... Mam nadzieję, że trafi tu jeszcze kilku PRAWDZIWYCH użytkowników tej oczyszczalni i dorzucą kilka zdań.
>  A zainteresowałem się tą BIO HERO 2tys. l dlatego, że sąsiad zza płotu wkopał to cuś w ziemię i połączył ze studnią chłonną. 
> 
> Bardzo możliwe, że stanę za niedługo przed dylematem - BOŚ, czy nie BOŚ...
> 
> Ja dopiero startuję z budową, a na oczyszczalniach nie znam się w ogóle. 
> 
> Wyjaśnię, że we wsi w której zakupiłem działkę, gmina buduje kanalizację z unijnych pieniędzy i za niedługo dojedzie z nią główną drogą na wysokość mojej działki. Wtedy dopiero okaże się w praktyce, czy różnica wysokości pozwoli mi na wpięcie się do kanalizacji. I choć mój projekt przewiduje jako alternatywę budowę szamba, to byłaby to ostatnia rzecz, jakiej bym chciał. To się chyba w ogóle nie opłaca (nie mówiąc już o całym z szambem związanym zamieszaniu)... W przypadku braku możliwości podpięcia do kanalizacji, wolałbym celować w BOŚ. A może BOŚ jest nawet lepszym rozwiązaniem, niż kanalizacja?? Hmm... Mam niezły mętlik 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej, na zimne dmucham i rozglądam się za oczyszczalniami - bez rozsączania.


Watpie zeby gmina pozwolila Ci wybudowac oczyszczalnie jak pod plotem bedziesz mial ichnia kanalizacje. Nie po to gmina miliony wydaje, zebys Ty z niej nie korzystal i nie placil. Roznice poziomow zawsze mozna przepompownia zalatwic i to pewnie od nich uslyszysz.

Zaleta kanalizacji jest jej bezobslugowosc. W przypadku oczyszczalni zawsze, mniej lub wiecej bedzie jakiejs obslugi wymagala. Sprawdzania, czyszczenia, wybierania osadu itd. Oczywiscie eksploatacja oczyszcalni bedzie tansza od kanalizacji a duzo transza od szamba.

marcin

----------


## smer

Dokładnie rzecz biorąc, kanalizacja będzie budowana w głównej drodze, a moja działka jest trzecią z kolei działką na bocznej drodze - odnodze prostopadłej do głównej drogi... Sąsiad z czwartej działki z kolei oczyszczalnię w ziemię wsadził, ale póki co, to kanalizacji jeszcze na głównej drodze nie pociągnęli, więc mógł. Zanim ja zbuduję dom, to przypuszczalnie kanalizacja już będzie...  Jest tylko jeden niuans: wolę kupić oczyszczalnię, niż bulić za pociągnięcie 90m nitki od głównej drogi do mojej działki + koszt projektu + koszt przyłącza. Przepompownia tez mnie jakoś nie cieszy...

Że nie wspomnę o tym, że jeśli ta kanalizacja w czasie stosownym będzie w powijakach, to będę na (załóżmy) pół roku musiał kupić szambo... 

A wracając do tematu, to na pewno mi nie zaszkodzi, jeśli zgłębię temat tej nieszczęsnej dwukubikowej BIO HERO  :wink:

----------


## Fasola30

Zdecydowałam sie jednak na BIO Hero 2000. Czy słusznie czas pokaze. Oczyszczalnia kupiona czekamy na przywiezienie jej.
W kwestii wyboru szambo - oczyszczalnia, zdecydowanie to drugie ze względów ekonomicznych. Koszt BOŚ zwróci nam sie w przeciągu 3-4 lat. Gdybym miała wybór kanaliza czy BOŚ pewnie dłużej bym się zastanawiała ale chyba tez wybrałam oczyszczalnie. Mamy własną studnie głębinową, oczyszczalnię i marzy mi się jeszcze wiatrak co by własny prund był :wink:  i solary tylko w Lotto musze wygrać :roll eyes: 

*smer* mojego brata nie całe dwa lata temu pociągnięie kliku, dosłownie kilku metrów kanalizacji kosztowało 20tyś. Może to i "luksus" bezoobsługowości ale za take pieniadze to na prawdę to dosłownie luksus.

----------


## smer

> *smer* mojego brata nie całe dwa lata temu pociągnięie kliku, dosłownie kilku metrów kanalizacji kosztowało 20tyś. Może to i "luksus" bezoobsługowości ale za take pieniadze to na prawdę to dosłownie luksus.


Tego właśnie się obawiam, że jak mi dolutują cenę, to zawału dostanę... Generalnie cały ten cyrk z kanalizacją jest dotowany z unijnych funduszy, ale zwroty dostaną tylko Ci, którzy mieszkali (byli zameldowani) najpóźniej do 31.12.2011 r.

Ale już nie spamuję  :wink:  

Wracając do tematu myślę, że wiosną 2013 roku będę mógł skrobnąć coś o tej oczyszczalni, bo za niedługo sąsiad już się wprowadza do domu i zacznie do niej wlewać.

----------


## Emil_budowniczy

> Zdecydowałam sie jednak na BIO Hero 2000. Czy słusznie czas pokaze. Oczyszczalnia kupiona czekamy na przywiezienie jej.
> W kwestii wyboru szambo - oczyszczalnia, zdecydowanie to drugie ze względów ekonomicznych. Koszt BOŚ zwróci nam sie w przeciągu 3-4 lat. Gdybym miała wybór kanaliza czy BOŚ pewnie dłużej bym się zastanawiała ale chyba tez wybrałam oczyszczalnie. Mamy własną studnie głębinową, oczyszczalnię i marzy mi się jeszcze wiatrak co by własny prund był i solary tylko w Lotto musze wygrać
> 
> *smer* mojego brata nie całe dwa lata temu pociągnięie kliku, dosłownie kilku metrów kanalizacji kosztowało 20tyś. Może to i "luksus" bezoobsługowości ale za take pieniadze to na prawdę to dosłownie luksus.


Witam, ja też zdecydowałem się na oczyszczalnię BIO-HERO 2000 (midi), mam nadzieję, że nie bedę miał z nią problemów.Jak masz ją już zainstalowaną i uruchomioną, to napisz czy były jakieś problemy. Będę ja instalował sam.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beja

:spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:  :spam:   :spam:   :spam: 




> Ja po pół roku szukania zdecydowałem się na oczyszczalnię TRAIDENISA. Założyła mi to firma INTERECO z woj. Łódzkiego i jak do tej pory wszystko ładnie działa. Nie martwię się, ponieważ dostałem 15 lat gwarancji na oczyszczalnie. A naszczęście producent ma powody by dać taką gwarancję jeżeli oczyszczalnie działają już ponad 15 lat i słynną z najbardziej bezawaryjnych.
> 
> Chętnie pomogę jeśli ktoś ma pytania odnośnie biologicznej oczyszczalni NV.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


 :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:   :spam:  :spam:   :spam:   :spam:

----------


## WOJSKI

Ups, czyżby mało klientów i aż do reklamy na forum trzeba się uciekać? trzy posty jednego dnia z reklamą firmy. A dlaczego od razu adresu nie podałeś i numerów telefonu. A dlaczego nie zapłacisz za reklamę? dlaczego stosujesz nieuczciwe praktyki
Cóż jest warta firma która ucieka się do oszukaństwa? Jaką można mieć gwarancję że firma jest solidna i montaż będzie prawidłowy? 

Celowo nie zgłaszam do moderacji by przestrzegać przed nieuczciwą firmą INTERECO.
Ludu pracujący trzymajcie się z daleka od tej firmy  :big grin:

----------


## WOJSKI

Eeee Beja widzę, że na posterunku  :big grin:

----------


## PJ_w_Tataraku

Podbiję temat, gdyż sam jestem na etapie wyboru POŚ. Nie ukrywam,że zainteresowała mnie BIO-HERO. Mam już parę wycen, niemniej jednak bardzo proszę użytkowników w/w POŚ o wypowiedź, czy wybrali by ją raz jeszcze, o ewentualnych problemach itd.

----------


## M & E & SALSA

hej,  mam zamiar  zainwestować w BIO HERO midi  2-6 osób
TUŃCZYK proszę o kontakt (wysłałem wiadomość prywatną) 
zgóry wielkie dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Kasiołek

Wprawdzie montaż oczyszczalni przede ma - bo w lecie (mam taką nadzieję), ale zima to dobry czas na zbadanie sytuacji. I właśnie - piszecie o Eko -Sum Bio Hero - kto używa tez oczyszczalni, a jeśli tak, to czy podawane przez producenta informacje, o tym, że 2000 L to dobry wybór dla 2-6 osób się sprawdzają? Szukam pojemności odpowiedniej dla 4-os rodziny i jeszcze ptyanie o cenę - kilka postów wcześniej padła kwota kilkunastu tyś, a ta Bio-hero kosztuje 4,5 tyś.....
W sieci natknęłam się na pozytywne opnie o Eko-Sum Bio Hero, ale chetnie poznałabym i Wasze opinie.

----------


## Tuńczyk

Póki co widzę, że mało użytkowników się tu znajduje. Skreśliłem parę słów, to może komuś cos pomoże. Generalnie to chyba jedynie badania ścieków mogą jakieś różnice wykazać między oczyszczalniami (będę przeklinał te słowa, jak się ta plastikowa beczka rozsypie za parę lat, ale bądźmy dobrej myśli - ostatecznie nawet butelki plastikowe po kilkanaście lat leżą pod ziemią i nic im nie jest :wink: 

Oczyszczalnia działa, ścieki odbiera (o ile znowu się coś pod ziemią nie rozłączyło...), niestety ostatnio mi "szlam" z wylotu się sączył - nie wiem czego to wina, bo, bez bicia przyznam, kilka razy mi dmuchawa po parę dni nie działała (kiepsko mam pociągnięty przedłużacz, wisi w powietrzu i wypadać mu się zdarza), a druga sprawa, że raczej oszczędnie biopreparatu sypałem. 
Teraz czekam na dostawę bioaktywatora, to sypnę więcej i zobaczymy. 
Wybierać osadu jeszcze nie wybierałem, ale niebawem mnie to czeka, bo już 9 m-cy regularnego użytkowania, a producent niby 6-12 m-cy przewiduje dla tej pojemności.
Czasami trochę śmierdziało, ale to może z powodów jw., szczególnie raz, jak z tydzień dmuchawa nie chodziła, czego nie zauważyłem...
Ciekaw jestem, ile dmuchawa wytrzyma, bo cena kolejnej to około 700 zł (na Allegro jakieś takie znalazłem, może i tańsze są). Aa, i dmuchawa chodzi już non-stop, bo kiedyś kombinowałem z czasowym włącznikiem, ale ostatecznie go wywaliłem i chodzi jak sobie producent wymyślił. Różnicy w zasadzie nie widać (nie czuć :wink:  ).
Jednego jestem pewien, montujcie BOŚ, a nie szambo, byle nie z rozsączaniem, bo szkoda gleby...

----------


## pioter.z

witam.kasiolek moglbys podeslac gdzie znalazle wtej cenie.z gory dziekuje

----------


## 1210marcin

Witam. 
Podbijam temat. Pytanie do użytkowników Bio Hero jak Wam się sprawuje oczyszczalnia? Sam zastanawiam się nad założeniem właśnie takiej oczyszczalni i zależy mi na opiniach użytkowników.

----------


## Ogniowy

Witam, od 4 tygodni prawie użytkuję to oczyszczalnię. Podłączenie proste, montaż samodzielny - podłączona do zbiornika na wodę, potem przepompownia do studni chłonnej i nadmiar do przydrożnego rowu. Wszystko chodzi bez problemów, odorów brak, woda moim zdaniem bardzo czysta. Wszystkie certyfikaty posiadają, przyznana dotacja z WFOŚIGW w Warszawie. Zamieszczam zdjęcia, jedyny problem, to oryginalne opaski są plastikowe i słabo trzymają połączenia elastyczne - kosztem 36 PLN wymienione na porządne  :smile: 
Acha - kupowałem u producenta - cena 5535 i transport pod dom w ciagu kilku dni gratis - płatność oczywiście przy dostawie. Współpraca z producentem doskonała - ja nie narzekam - polecam P. Łukasza.

----------


## Tuńczyk

> Witam. 
> Podbijam temat. Pytanie do użytkowników Bio Hero jak Wam się sprawuje oczyszczalnia? Sam zastanawiam się nad założeniem właśnie takiej oczyszczalni i zależy mi na opiniach użytkowników.


Więc tak, z placu boju, po trochę ponad 12 m-cach niespodzianka - woda przestała praktycznie odpływać w domu, tylko jakieś bulgotanie dochodziło... Od razu tel po szambo (oczywiście po weekendzie, bo jakby się nie zapchało szambo w weekend to Murphy w grobie by się przewracał :wink: . Okazało się, że było już tak pozabijane wszystko, że opróżnienie POS-ia samego nic nie dało. Dobrze, że mam rewizję wypuszczoną ze dwa metry przed oczyszczalnią, to pomogło wyciągnąć cały syf z rur.
Facet zalecił wybieranie 2x do roku i chyba będę się tego trzymał : wiosna i jesień, aby zimę ominąć bez potrzeby wzywania wozu.

Mam tylko problem z zapachem, czy też raczej smrodem, który się z bio hero wydobywa... Sypałem jakiegoś bioklara czy coś tak, w miarę regularnie, nawet czasami więcej niż na opakowaniu podano, ale niestety, smród nie ustał. Testował ktoś różne specyfiki i może najlepszy poradzić?
Czy możliwe jest, by przypadkiem jakiś z cif-ów stosowanych w domu mi przy okazji baterie wytruwał?

Aa, i po deszczach, jak ziemia namoknie porządnie, to mi przy samej oczyszczalni powietrze jakoś bokiem z ziemi bąbęlkuje... Co to może być?

----------


## Wojtek1985

Witam,
jestem nowy na forum, specjalnie zarejestrowałem się żeby zapytać co sądzicie o BIO HERO? Do końca tygodnia muszę zamówić oczyszczalnię do domu. Co wybrać? Sam dokładnie prześledziłem info na google i nic specjalnego nie znalazłem, inne oczyszczalnie wydają mi się za drogie. A ta BIO HERO ma kompaktowe rozmiary i przystępną cenę. Jest jakaś inna oczyszczalnia biologiczna w tej cenie?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam,
> jestem nowy na forum, specjalnie zarejestrowałem się żeby zapytać co sądzicie o BIO HERO? Do końca tygodnia muszę zamówić oczyszczalnię do domu. Co wybrać? Sam dokładnie prześledziłem info na google i nic specjalnego nie znalazłem, inne oczyszczalnie wydają mi się za drogie. A ta BIO HERO ma kompaktowe rozmiary i przystępną cenę. Jest jakaś inna oczyszczalnia biologiczna w tej cenie?


coś słabo szukałeś, mi wyskoczyło kilka odnośników między innymi do forum muratora. Poczytaj trochę ten i podobne wątki.
nie ma lekko  :smile:

----------


## Ogniowy

> Więc tak, z placu boju, po trochę ponad 12 m-cach niespodzianka - woda przestała praktycznie odpływać w domu, tylko jakieś bulgotanie dochodziło... Od razu tel po szambo (oczywiście po weekendzie, bo jakby się nie zapchało szambo w weekend to Murphy w grobie by się przewracał. Okazało się, że było już tak pozabijane wszystko, że opróżnienie POS-ia samego nic nie dało. Dobrze, że mam rewizję wypuszczoną ze dwa metry przed oczyszczalnią, to pomogło wyciągnąć cały syf z rur.
> Facet zalecił wybieranie 2x do roku i chyba będę się tego trzymał : wiosna i jesień, aby zimę ominąć bez potrzeby wzywania wozu.
> 
> Mam tylko problem z zapachem, czy też raczej smrodem, który się z bio hero wydobywa... Sypałem jakiegoś bioklara czy coś tak, w miarę regularnie, nawet czasami więcej niż na opakowaniu podano, ale niestety, smród nie ustał. Testował ktoś różne specyfiki i może najlepszy poradzić?
> Czy możliwe jest, by przypadkiem jakiś z cif-ów stosowanych w domu mi przy okazji baterie wytruwał?
> 
> Aa, i po deszczach, jak ziemia namoknie porządnie, to mi przy samej oczyszczalni powietrze jakoś bokiem z ziemi bąbęlkuje... Co to może być?


Ja dostałem z oczyszczalnią starter bio, - do rozwodnienia w wiadrze wody i zalania po 24 godzinach oczyszczalni, potem przez 6 tygodni mam stosować preparat do zaszczepienia bakteri beztlenowych, mija 5 tydzien i zapach jako taki tragiczny się nie wydobywa - nie pachnie to fiołkami, ale i nie śmierdzi....może spróbój aktywatora bio i przyjżyj się czego używasz w chemii domowej...aktywator nazywał się BioStart Złoże  firmy BIOZYM, co tydzień dodaję Ultra Microbec firmy Bros (www.bros.pl) wydaję mi się najskuteczniejszy i w miarę tani - 2 PLN saszetka na tydzień. Powodzenia
PS. A to powietrze to moze nieszczelność węża doprowadzającego powietrze z kompresora??

----------


## Wojtek1985

> coś słabo szukałeś, mi wyskoczyło kilka odnośników między innymi do forum muratora. Poczytaj trochę ten i podobne wątki.
> nie ma lekko


Witaj Wojski!
Możesz coś napisać na temat użytkowania oczyszczalni z ekopolu skoro ją posiadasz? Jak wygląda oczyszczona woda i czy posiada jakiś zapach? Chcę odprowadzić wodę z oczyszczalni do oczka z rybami...

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witaj Wojski!
> Możesz coś napisać na temat użytkowania oczyszczalni z ekopolu skoro ją posiadasz? Jak wygląda oczyszczona woda i czy posiada jakiś zapach? Chcę odprowadzić wodę z oczyszczalni do oczka z rybami...


co tu pisać, po prostu działa  :smile: 
co jakiś czas dosypuję bakterii, w tym roku muszę się przymierzyć do opróżnienia pierwszej komory. Co do zapachu to określiłbym go jako "neutralny" nie jest nieprzyjemny i do zapachu z szamba mu daleko. Ostatnio zepsuła mi się pompa i musiałem ją wymienić, a ponieważ kominki mam przedłużone, musiałem "do pasa" zanurzyć się  w otworze ostatniej komory, do szamba bym tak nie zajżał  :big grin: 
Oczyszczona woda jest koloru lekko brązowego i posiada lekką zawiesinę (chyba w zeszłym roku wrzucałem zdjęcie).
no i to chyba tyle

----------


## Wojtek1985

> Oczyszczona woda jest koloru lekko brązowego i posiada lekką zawiesinę (chyba w zeszłym roku wrzucałem zdjęcie).
> no i to chyba tyle


Dzięki Wojski za odpowiedź. Szkoda że trochę mało odpowiedzi od innych użytkowników BIO HERO na forum, ale pomimo to chyba się zdecyduję. Otrzymałem całkiem dobrą ofertę również na montaż z odprowadzeniem wody do stawu. Więc jakby co to przecież biorą odpowiedzialność za rybki i mam ich w garści  :wink:  Pozdro.

----------


## mariuszkanty

witam wszystkich, 
nad wyborem oczyszczalni zastanawialem sie ok dwoch miesiecy przejzalem chyba wszystkie oferty dostepne online
miesiac temu zakupilem oczyszczalnie bio hero,z uwagi na to ze jestem budowlancem montaz wykonalem we wlasnym zakresie moja opinia jest jak  na razie bardzo pozytywna oczyszczalnia pracuje poprawnie nie ma zadnych przykrych zapachow woda ktora schodzi do studni chlonnej jest przezroczysta , srodki stosuje te ktore zaleca producent, jestem ciekawy jak bedzie pracowac  za rok i dalej

----------


## skyterr

Witam,
I jak? Jakieś nowe opinie na temat Bio_hero? czy macie coś innego do polecenia?

----------


## titka

Witam.
Jak sprawują się wam oczyszczalnie Bio hero ? godne polecenia ? 
Muszę się w końcu zdecydować.
Aha, czy oryginalnie dmuchawa (kompresor )ma pracować cały czas, czy jest opcja z tymi czasówkami 30 min/30 min.?
Pozdrawiam.
Krzych

----------


## forgetit

> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> reklama


Jest jeszcze kilka wątków o oczyszczalniach, tam też koniecznie napisz. Trzy prawie identyczne posty mogą być mało przekonujące.

----------


## pancio11

Ja sobie zamontowałem tą oczyszczalnie, porównywałem do innych i jest najtańsza. 
Ja ją będę odpalał dopiero za ok 2 miesiące.
Na razie wkopałem , zalałem trochę wodą i sobie stoi  :smile: 
Coś nie za dobrze właz poskręcałem i mam teraz zasyfioną całą woda z piachem  :sad:  Nie wiem czy mam tak zostawić czy ją przepłukać czy wsypać coś?  :sad:

----------


## nemapl

No to niezły orzech do zgryzienia - już byłem zdecydowany na szambo (kanalizacja w Warszawie niedaleko Czajki jest w odległych planach) a tu dzisiaj kumpel mi podesłał link do firmy eko sum - czytam, czytam a tam bio hero - co za diabeł. Z jednej strony piszą, że to be rozsączania a na obrazkach jednak widać, że gdzieś trzeba to wylać. Podlewanie trawy trzeba by codziennie chyba robić? A może jakiś taki ładny zbiornik na wodę wkopać i mieć zapas pod ziemią?
Na dodatek jeszcze ktoś o dopłatach napisał w WFOŚIGW w Warszawie?

----------


## congg

Posiadam tą oczyszczalnie Bio Hero od 2 do 6 osób. Fakt że siedzi w ziemi od dziesięciu miesięcy ale więcej z tej oczyszczalnie budowlańcy korzystali niż ja. Montowałem sam, jak ktoś napisał wcześniej opaski zaciskowe to lipa mnie śrubki na wylot przeleciały jak próbowałem zacisnąć, jeśli chodzi o kominek to tego to się nie da dobrze założyć, przykreciłem jak w instrukcji. Po wymianie spostrzeżeń z majstrem na budowie kominek uszczelniłem jakimś klejem dekarskim z żywicą. Dalej nieszczęsny przewód do pompki, po naszukaniu się po marketach budowlanych i sklepach ogrodniczych stanęło na Alu pex 20 mm. Pompka stanęła w  garażu. Ktoś się pytał czy po zasypaniu startu i bakterii się pieni oj pieni się myślałem że coś jest nie tak. Pompka chodzi non stop jak do tej pory mi nie smierdziało nawet z kominka, bakterie staram się sypać raz w tygodniku. Kupione w castoramie innego na szybko nie dostałem. Szamba jeszcze nie opróżniałem. Jak coś pytajcie jak  będę wiedział napiszę.

----------


## Sunsin

Wszystko fajnie, z tym, że nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na zakup na allegro. Jakby nie patrzeć jest to dość spora inwestycja, a wiadomo tam gdzie są pieniądze tam pojawiają się oszuści już kilka osób się nacięło kupując jakieś buble, dobrze opisane na stronie Aqua Clear http://www.aquaclear24.pl/ostrzegamy...-podrobkami/52. W każdym razie firm, które profesjonalnie zajmują się oczyszczalniami jest coraz więcej na rynku sam przeglądałem ofertę jak 3 miesiące temu montowałem u siebie więc jestem na bieżąco. W każdym razie jest z czego wybierać więc nie sądze, że trzeba sie ograniczać do jednej czy dwóch firm.

----------


## pancio11

Mi działa kilka tygodni ten SUM i jest wszystko ok - nie wiem jak ustawić programator czasowy. Wracamy z pracy ok 18 tej codziennie więc narazie ustawiłem pompkę codziennnie od 18-23 - nie wiem czy dobrze?

----------


## ali12

Witam użytkowników BIO HERO. 
Czy możecie napisać z której komory wybiera sie osad( zakładam ze z 1)? co z osadem który wytrąca sie pozostałych komorach, nie widzę na filmiku z Youtub'a żadnego "systemu" recykrulacji osadów z kolejnych komór. Może jest to jakoś inaczej rozwiązane?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## smer

Tak jak pisałem powyżej - sąsiad wkopał oczyszczalnię w ziemię w 2011 roku i do dzisiaj mu pracuje bezproblemowo. Ja niestety się wystraszyłem i w nadziei na przyszłą możliwość podpięcia do kanalizacji wybrałem "tymczasowe" szambo.
Aktualnie nadzieja na kanalizację powoli umiera, a szambo sobie jest. I woła co chwilę, żeby je opróżnić  :smile:  Nie wiem, ile kosztuje taka przyjemność w innych regionach polski, ale u mnie jest to 162zł za odpompowanie 7m3.
Reasumując: cholera mnie bierze, że w ogóle wtedy miałem wątpliwości.

----------


## lesny_83

A czy ktoś z Was używa takiej z firmy eko-lux z Myszkowa: http://www.przydomowe-biologiczne-oczyszczalnie.pl/   ?
Mają trochę większe zbiorniki niż Biohiro, kontakt w firmą narazie dobry, mają wszystkie certyfikaty itp ale zero informacji w necie od użytkowników 
Na razie jestetm na etapie walki z krakowskim starostwem, bo nie chcą się zgodzić na POŚ, ale tak czy siak muszę w najbliższym czasie coś wybrać 
Do tej pory brałem pod uwagę własnie  BIO-EKOLUX 2300, ale po tym wątku zaczynam się zastanawiać jeszcze nad tym hero
pozdr

----------


## Beja

> A czy ktoś z Was używa takiej z firmy eko-lux z Myszkowa: http://www.przydomowe-biologiczne-oczyszczalnie.pl/   ?
> Mają trochę większe zbiorniki niż Biohiro, kontakt w firmą narazie dobry, mają wszystkie certyfikaty itp ale zero informacji w necie od użytkowników 
> Na razie jestetm na etapie walki z krakowskim starostwem, bo nie chcą się zgodzić na POŚ, ale tak czy siak muszę w najbliższym czasie coś wybrać 
> Do tej pory brałem pod uwagę własnie  BIO-EKOLUX 2300, ale po tym wątku zaczynam się zastanawiać jeszcze nad tym hero
> pozdr


Tradycyjnie polecam korzystanie z narzędzia wyszukiwarki forum.
Żeby się nie powtarzać, podeślę link do wcześniejszego wpisu - http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6952549
Wszystko, co napisałem jest wciąż aktualne, a nawet aktualniejsze, bo sądząc po ilości zapytań na tym forum, firma stawia na marketing. Budzi to moją czujność.

----------


## lesny_83

Hej Beja
 to co napisałeś już czytałem ale nie wiele w tym konkretów o akurat tej oczyszczalni. Z tego co pisałeś i ja zweryfikowałem to mają certyfikat z TUV SUD Czechy (jednostka notyfikowana przez UE do sprawdzania oczyszczalni wg tej normy która aktualnie obowiązuje - ciężko w ogóle znaleźć listę tych całych jednostek) więc na papierze wygląda, że wszystko jest ok ale to tylko na papierze. 
Nawet azot i fosfor mają przebadany, ale łapią się tylko na małe aglomerację. Na duże za słabo oczyszcza. Ogólnie DTRka wygląda na rozsądnie napisaną ale znawcą nie jestem. Strony za bardzo nawet nie czytałem.
Teoretycznie mam aglomerację do 5 tyś osób więc wg nowego rozporządzenia azot i fosfor mnie nie dotyczy co ułatwia trochę poszukiwania.
Znalazłem jeszcze SBR za 400 zł drożej więc może warto dołożyć bo większy i z automatyką tylko jeszcze nic nie wiem o producencie (chyba Intech i na stronie nie ma totalnie nic), a oczyszczalnia taka: http://eko-centrum.pl/bio-inte-logic...sob-p-400.html
Ewentualnie na co radzisz zwrócić uwagę w przypadku oczyszczalni do 5 osób i dla aglomeracji do 5 tyś osób i kwoty najlepiej do 6 tyś zł?

Na razie najważniejszy problem to przekonać Krakowskie starostwo, że nie czegoś takiego jak zakaz budowy oczyszczalni w aglomeracji. Twierdzą, że regionalny zarząd wód w Krakowie wprowadził zakaz budowy oczyszczalni w rejonie Górnej Wisły. Problem polega na tym, że to teren prawie 1/4 Polski i jakiś tam ziutek lokalny w Krakowie nie ma uprawnień, ani kompetencji wydawać takich zakazów.
pozdr

----------


## Beja

> Na razie najważniejszy problem to przekonać Krakowskie starostwo, że nie czegoś takiego jak zakaz budowy oczyszczalni w aglomeracji. Twierdzą, że regionalny zarząd wód w Krakowie wprowadził zakaz budowy oczyszczalni w rejonie Górnej Wisły. Problem polega na tym, że to teren prawie 1/4 Polski i jakiś tam ziutek lokalny w Krakowie nie ma uprawnień, ani kompetencji wydawać takich zakazów.
> pozdr


No to będę niecierpliwie czekał na wyniki tej batalii.
Taki przepis faktycznie jest. 

Powodzenia!

----------


## lesny_83

No przepis niby jest tylko uchwalający go nie ma prawa go uchwalać taki problem. Na jakiej podstawie prawnej krakowski zarząd wprowadza sobie taki zakaz? Znalazłem już parę wyroków sądu administracyjnego gdzie starostwo przegrywało tego typu sprawy. Sądy twierdzą, że to rozporządzenie ministra reguluję takie rzeczy i jest nadrzędne. Tak czy siak opisze dla potomnych tą batalie. 
A może jakieś praktyczne rady?
pozdr

----------


## carlooss

Użytkuję oczyszczalnię Bio hero 2-6 osób od stycznia 2016.Ścieki odprowadzane są do studni chłonnej. Na początek zasypałem biostartem i zapomniałem o temacie,bakterie dodawałem jak mi się przypomniało,pompka chodziła na wyłączniku czasowym. Raz po raz ze studni dochodził brzydki zapach ale nie przejmowałem się tym myśląc że to normalne ( z kominka wentylacyjnego nigdy nie śmerdziało). Wszystko byłoby ok do czasu aż sąsiad nie zamontował swojej oczyszczalni innego producenta. Z jego oczyszczalni ścieki są praktycznie przezroczyste i bezwonne a z mojej zółto brązowe i bardzo śmierdzą. Postanowiłem postępować jak zaleca producent, pompka nonstop, zaszczepiłem od nowa bio startem, co tydzien dawka bakterii, żadnych agresywnych środków w domu antybiotyków itp, pranie 2 razy w tyg. Niestety po 2 miesiącach 0 efektu, jakość ścieków bez zmian

----------


## WojtekINST

> Użytkuję oczyszczalnię Bio hero 2-6 osób od stycznia 2016.Ścieki odprowadzane są do studni chłonnej. Na początek zasypałem biostartem i zapomniałem o temacie,bakterie dodawałem jak mi się przypomniało,pompka chodziła na wyłączniku czasowym. Raz po raz ze studni dochodził brzydki zapach ale nie przejmowałem się tym myśląc że to normalne ( z kominka wentylacyjnego nigdy nie śmerdziało). Wszystko byłoby ok do czasu aż sąsiad nie zamontował swojej oczyszczalni innego producenta. Z jego oczyszczalni ścieki są praktycznie przezroczyste i bezwonne a z mojej zółto brązowe i bardzo śmierdzą. Postanowiłem postępować jak zaleca producent, pompka nonstop, zaszczepiłem od nowa bio startem, co tydzien dawka bakterii, żadnych agresywnych środków w domu antybiotyków itp, pranie 2 razy w tyg. Niestety po 2 miesiącach 0 efektu, jakość ścieków bez zmian


Nie wiem, czy to dobra rada, ale aby coś z tym zrobić to należałoby wymienić dmuchawę na wydajniejszą. Niestety tu pojawia się problem, bo chyba bez dmuchawy o wydajności - min. z 80 litrów/min nie da się ruszyć tematu. Nie wiem, czy zamontowany dyfuzor nadają się do takie zwiększenia natleniania ale to zawsze coś, zwłaszcza gdy chcemy nadrobić małą pojemność. Kolejny problem to sterownie taką oczyszczalnią i recyrkulacja osadu ale tu chyba bez większej funduszy na modernizację nic się nie da zrobić. Jednak działać trzeba, bo studnia chłonna zazwyczaj wytrzymuje mniej od drenażu. Gdy więc przestanie odbierać to dopiero zrobi się problem

----------


## Paweł 80

Witam wszystkich którzy trafili na ten wątek szukając sposobu na smród ze swojej oczyszczalni. Ja również jestem posiadaczem BIO Hero 2000 i użytkuję ją od ok sierpnia tego roku. Na początku było OK a później się zaczęło. Pomimo sypania dużo większych dawek preparatu niż zaleca producent smród nie ustępował. Ponieważ oczyszczalnia nawet biologiczna to nie prom kosmiczny i skoro dostaje powietrze (praca kompresora testowana na "non stop" i z programatorem czasowym) i bakterie to przynajmniej nie powinno cuchnąć. Doszedłem do wniosku że preparat który sypię (polecany przez producenta POS) jest jakiś felerny - ostatnie opakowanie 1kg które kupiłem wygląda jak cukier wymieszany z piaskiem, muszę spróbować czy słodkie  :smile:  Poczytałem w internetach które preparaty do szamb czy oczyszczalni mają dobre opinie i padło na biolatrin. Po wsypaniu dawki startowej i dosłownie 3-5 dniach smród zniknął całkowicie. Zniknął też osad z g**na który pływał po wierzchu. Na razie sypię też ten enzybac ale on chyba i tak nic nie daję. Także moim zdaniem to nie wina oczyszczalni a zestawu bakterii które nie działają.

----------


## Artur_K

> Witam wszystkich którzy trafili na ten wątek szukając sposobu na smród ze swojej oczyszczalni. Ja również jestem posiadaczem BIO Hero 2000 i użytkuję ją od ok sierpnia tego roku. Na początku było OK a później się zaczęło. Pomimo sypania dużo większych dawek preparatu niż zaleca producent smród nie ustępował. Ponieważ oczyszczalnia nawet biologiczna to nie prom kosmiczny i skoro dostaje powietrze (praca kompresora testowana na "non stop" i z programatorem czasowym) i bakterie to przynajmniej nie powinno cuchnąć. Doszedłem do wniosku że preparat który sypię (polecany przez producenta POS) jest jakiś felerny - ostatnie opakowanie 1kg które kupiłem wygląda jak cukier wymieszany z piaskiem, muszę spróbować czy słodkie  Poczytałem w internetach które preparaty do szamb czy oczyszczalni mają dobre opinie i padło na biolatrin. Po wsypaniu dawki startowej i dosłownie 3-5 dniach smród zniknął całkowicie. Zniknął też osad z g**na który pływał po wierzchu. Na razie sypię też ten enzybac ale on chyba i tak nic nie daję. Także moim zdaniem to nie wina oczyszczalni a zestawu bakterii które nie działają.


Przeczytałem te twoje wypociny i nie wytrzymałem.  :mad: 
Preparat biolatrin może jest dobry ale dla zwykłych szczelnych szamb!
On nie ma w składzie ŻADNYCH BAKTERII - jedynie enzymy !

Niestety ale do takiego typu oczyszczalni konieczny jest bardzo dobry preparat bakteryjny z częstym dawkowaniem - najlepiej tygodniowym

----------


## carlooss

Sytuacja wygląda tak że w pierwszej komorze do której wpadają ścieki i drugiej nie śmierdzi. Cały zapach pochodzi z 3 komory w której są kształtki, wzruszając je kijem smród nie do wytrzymania.  A najdziwniejsze jest to że pod wszystkimi 3 komorami  jest przelot więc już nie wiem jak to ma działać

----------


## muchenz

> Wszystko byłoby ok do czasu aż sąsiad nie zamontował swojej oczyszczalni innego producenta. Z jego oczyszczalni ścieki są praktycznie przezroczyste i bezwonne a z mojej zółto brązowe i bardzo śmierdzą.


A możesz podać jaka to oczyszczalnia? Może sekwencyjna?

----------


## carlooss

To oczyszczalnia Ekohouse VH8P

----------


## WojtekINST

> A możesz podać jaka to oczyszczalnia? Może sekwencyjna?


No właśnie - lepiej działają sekwencyjne, czyli SBR-y. Trzeba tylko sprawdzić 
przed zakupem,  czy jest to prawdziwy SBR, a nie tylko reklama wpisana 
w nazwę oczyszczalni - bywa tak !

----------


## muchenz

> To oczyszczalnia Ekohouse VH8P


Hmm, w BIO HERO brakuje sedymentacji po napowietrzeniu i powrotu osadu do pierwszej komory, a w Ekohouse VH8P są. Myślę, że to może być problemem.

----------


## carlooss

To mam rozumieć że ta oczyszczalnia(bio hero) nie ma prawa działać poprawnie?

----------


## WojtekINST

> To mam rozumieć że ta oczyszczalnia(bio hero) nie ma prawa działać poprawnie?


W sumie to chyba się nie spotkałem z oczyszczalnią biologiczną, która działałaby bez recyrkulacji. Jednak ja wszystkich produktów na rynku nie montowałem i też fizycznie nie widziałem po montażu, więc mam nadzieję, że znajdzie ktoś kto szerzej odpowie na to pytanie  :smile:

----------


## muchenz

Patrząc na tę animację to nie widać tam ani obszaru sedymentacji po części oczyszczania tlenowego, ani recyrkulacji:






Ekohouse VH8P lepiej:

----------


## carlooss

Ta animacja z bio hero to ściema! Napowietrzenie jest w pierwszej komorze a nie jak na animacji w drugiej, poza tym pod przegrodą oddzielającą komory jest przepływ i tak naprawdę osad krąży po całym zbiorniku. Producent twierdzi że tak ma być

----------


## WojtekINST

> Ta animacja z bio hero to ściema! Napowietrzenie jest w pierwszej komorze a nie jak na animacji w drugiej, poza tym pod przegrodą oddzielającą komory jest przepływ i tak naprawdę osad krąży po całym zbiorniku. Producent twierdzi że tak ma być


Faktycznie to dziwna sprawa, bo na ich karcie technicznej jest inaczej niż na filmie. Może zmieniali coś z czasem w konstrukcji, a film został z poprzedniej wersji ?

----------


## carlooss

No tak się właśnie tłumaczą, ze udoskonalili produkt. Czekam co odpowie producent bo w zeszłym tygodniu byli montażyści z ekosum , narobili dużo zdjęć i filmów i powiedzieli że się odezwą. Oczywiście powiedzieli że pierwszy raz się z taką sytuacją spotykają...

----------


## WojtekINST

> No tak się właśnie tłumaczą, ze udoskonalili produkt. Czekam co odpowie producent bo w zeszłym tygodniu byli montażyści z ekosum , narobili dużo zdjęć i filmów i powiedzieli że się odezwą. Oczywiście powiedzieli że pierwszy raz się z taką sytuacją spotykają...


Jest wiele rozwiązań oczyszczalni biologicznych na rynku. Niektórzy producenci oszczędzają na sterowaniu i automatyce, ale za to dają więcej komór, czy większą ich pojemność. Inny dodają  za to "złoże biologiczne" lub większą wydajność układu napowietrzającego. Może, oprócz złoża, czegoś nie dostrzegam w tej oczyszczalni. To będzie odkrywcze, gdy ją doprowadzą do ładu i zadbają o zadowolenie swojego klienta ....

----------


## pancio11

Ja mam Bik jego ok 2 lat. Po roku przeszedłem na bio7 i nie śmierdzi o ścieki są czystsze. Na poczatku pompke mialem ustawiona w tanszych gidzinach ale potem zalaczylem na stale i jest ok. Animacja jaka jest na ich stronie to naprawdę sciema , obydwie komory są na spodzie połączone,  nie ma szans też się dostać od środka oczyszczalni do odpływu - trzeba by było do niej wejść. Te nowe zbiorniki są od środka wzmocnione - tzn poszczególne komory sa niby lepiej przymocowane do konstrukcji . Ogólnie ja jestem zadowolony, w tej cenie ? Pompka chodzi cały czas, nie używamy preparatów które niszczą bakterie , woda jest brudna i nie nadaje się do podlewania.

----------


## carlooss

Kolegp pancio11 których dokadnie bakterii używasz z bio7?

----------


## pancio11

> Kolegp pancio11 których dokadnie bakterii używasz z bio7?


Przetestowałem kilka rodzajów bakterii. Obecnie używam i stwierdzam, że są najlepsze BIO7 Max. Kupuje na stronie Aktywatory - tam były najtańsze.
Powinno się wrzucać saszetki co miesiąc ale my w domu nauczyliśy się używać preparatów eko - najważniejsze aby byłu bez fosforanów (one zabijają bakterie) - do zmywarki używamy bio, do mycia naczyń, do muszli itp - tak naprawdę wszystkie preparaty mamy bio oprócz proszku do prania. 
Dzięki temu tak na prawdę nie wrzucam co miesiąc tylko co 2-3 - i jak sprawdzam w oczyszczalni to mam bardzo mało tłuszczu i nie śmierdzi nic.

----------


## carlooss

A z oczyczyszcalni gdzie odprowadzasz ścieki?

----------


## pancio11

> A z oczyczszczalni gdzie odprowadzasz ścieki?


Mam zrobiony drenaż.
Ale mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i trochę mi go zalewa. Jak popada kilka dni deszcz to mam wszystkie komory zalane, jak trochę przeschnie to jest ok. Muszę pomyśleć nad innym rozwiązaniem - zbiornik ? - nie wiem jeszcze.

----------


## carlooss

No właśnie i to jest odpowiedź- drenaż, myślę że większość użytkowników którzy odprowadzają ścieki z tej oczyszczalni do drenażu nie zgłasza problemu z zapachem. U mnie w samej oczyszczalni nie śmierdzi- śmierdzi tylko to co wypływa z oczyszczalni i leci w moim przypadku do studni chłonnej i tu jest problem.
W zeszłym tygodniu firma na gwarancji przrobiła moją oczyszczalnie, dołozyli napowietrzanie do drugiej komory i powrót ścieków z trzeciej komory do pierwszej. Myślę że w tym układzie może to zadzałać

----------


## pancio11

> No właśnie i to jest odpowiedź- drenaż, myślę że większość użytkowników którzy odprowadzają ścieki z tej oczyszczalni do drenażu nie zgłasza problemu z zapachem. U mnie w samej oczyszczalni nie śmierdzi- śmierdzi tylko to co wypływa z oczyszczalni i leci w moim przypadku do studni chłonnej i tu jest problem.
> W zeszłym tygodniu firma na gwarancji przrobiła moją oczyszczalnie, dołozyli napowietrzanie do drugiej komory i powrót ścieków z trzeciej komory do pierwszej. Myślę że w tym układzie może to zadzałać


Myślę , że najważniejsze to mieć dobry środek i napowietrzanie. Na początku miałem ustawiony timer na tani prąd, jak była wyłączona to nie śmierdziało ale zauważyłem że w oczyszczalni sporo tłuszczu się zbiera ale nie śmierdziało. Zaczęło śmierdzieć przez ok pierwsze 2 godziny po włączeniu pompki - póżniej było ok. Ale pompkę jednak załączyłem cały czas i coś chyba ok 15 zł miesięcznie mnie to kosztuje (prąd) ale nie śmierdzi nic. 
Właśnie ja mam taki błąd że na końcu drenażu nie mam kominka - może dlatego też mi słabo woda odparowywuje  po dużym deszczu

----------


## pancio11

No niestety - minęło prawie 3 lata i zbiornik przecieka, grodzie wewnątrz również "dziwnie" pochylone - straszna tandeta. Byłem u znajomych niedaleko i mają to samo - eko sum im poprawiło w ramach gwarancji (spawanie zbiornika) ale po kilku miesiącach to samo. Jak rozmawiam z innymi to wszędzie jest ten sam problem. Ale co można chcieć kupując zbiornik jeden z najtańszych na rynku.... Niestety to co się zaoszczędziło teraz trzeba wydać na wymianę.
Poza tym , że to straszna tandeta to jeszcze obsługa zaczyna się robić bezczelna - chyba nie wyrabiają z naprawami....  :smile:

----------


## TomOko

Witam
To jak w koncu wygląda poprawny montaż napowietrzania? W pierwszej czy drugiej komorze. Mam BIOHERO midi od tygodnia. Napowietrzanie jest w pierwszej komorze i mam wątpliwości... Dla mnie bardziej sensowne jest napowietrzanie drugiej i trzeciej komory gdzie są bakterie tlenowe i kształtki powinny unosić się w strumieniu powietrza.

----------


## pancio11

W tej oczyszczalni jeżeli przyjrzeć się dokładnie konstrukcji to napowietrzanie jest w całym zbiorniku - gdyż komory są ze sobą połączone - nie wiem czy na dole zbiornika czy w połowie. Ja obecnie wypompowuje wodę pompą z komory gdzie jest napowietrzanie to ubywa wody w całym zbiorniku....
Być może mam coś uszkodzone wewnątrz ale znajomemu jak ją naprawiali (spawali) to stwierdzili, że tak ma być.... - dziwne  :smile:  
Ale jak poczytam inne opinie to gdzieś ktoś to również zauważył.
Ogólnie teraz jak już tym tematem teraz dokładnie się interesuje w związku z wymianą tego ustrojstwa to uważam, że ta Bio Hero nie działa jak oczyszczalnia tylko jak zbiornik, który opłukuje ścieki które potem trafiają czy do zbiornika czy do drenażu.... A my w domu mamy WSZYSTKO eko  - nawet proszek do prania. Kupuje najdroże i najlepsze środki do wsypywania co miesiąc. Jak się teraz dowiaduje do innych oczyszczalni nie trzeba aż tak pilnować żrących substancji itp  Wszystko to strata pieniędzy. Radzę Ci pilnować gwarancji...

----------


## TomOko

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Też to zauważyłem bo w czasie napełniania poziom wody podnosił się we wszystkich komorach. Zastanowił mnie ten filmik https://youtu.be/3pP-4svGYOY. Bo taki system działania miał by większy sens ( odpowiada zasadzie działania z filmiku, który się pojawił na forum) czyli powietrze w drugiej komorze. Swoja droga przegroda  jest tak wiotka że nawet nie utrzymała by wody  do czasu przelewu do drugiej komory. Zobaczymy co bedzie dalej.

----------


## pancio11

Spoko - nie przejmuj się , może u Ciebie akurat będzie wszystko ok...

----------


## TomOko

Pobrałem dzis wodę z trzeciej komory. Klarowna i praktycznie bez zapachu. Pracuje niecały tydzień ale chyba wszystko działa.

----------


## pancio11

Masz drenaż ? Jakie srodki wrzucasz ?

----------


## TomOko

Drenażu do oczyszczalni nie. Mamy odpływ sprowadzony do studzienki odpływowej z drenażu przy domu. Bakterie biozym enzybac. Narazie jedna dawka poszła.

----------


## pancio11

Jak by Ci zaczęło śmierdzieć to zmień sobie na bio7  - ja tak miałem po jakimś czasie

----------


## TomOko

Dzięki. Zapamiętam.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Kolego, po niecałym tygodniu to co tam ma Ci wypływać, na pewno to nie jest już woda tylko ścieki, ale lekko podczyszczone. 
Dla mne ten wynalazek to jakiś kosmos, to nie ma prawa dobrze pracować. Dodatkowo ludzie sobie ustawiają zegary jak chcą, przecież to przeczy całej logice. Poszczególne procesy jednostkowe (a niby jakieś tam zachodzą) zachodzą w odpowiednich warunkach, jak nie będzie spełnionych tych warunków to nie będa zachodziły. Dlatego tym bardziej nie rozumiem jak to się dzieje, że jedni załączą na 10 minut, inni na 45 minut i jest dobrze. Może Wam się wydaje, że jest dobrze, ale fizycznie do środowiska płynie coś co nie powinno płynąć. 





> Pobrałem dzis wodę z trzeciej komory. Klarowna i praktycznie bez zapachu. Pracuje niecały tydzień ale chyba wszystko działa.

----------


## TomOko

Zgadza się z Nałęczowianką nie da się pomylić. Jednak po tylu negatywnych opiniach narazie jestem mile zaskoczony.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Też to zauważyłem bo w czasie napełniania poziom wody podnosił się we wszystkich komorach. Zastanowił mnie ten filmik https://youtu.be/3pP-4svGYOY. Bo taki system działania miał by większy sens ( odpowiada zasadzie działania z filmiku, który się pojawił na forum) czyli powietrze w drugiej komorze. Swoja droga przegroda  jest tak wiotka że nawet nie utrzymała by wody  do czasu przelewu do drugiej komory. Zobaczymy co bedzie dalej.


Ja tylko w kwestii tego co widać na filmie dodam, że dla serwisanta jest to jakiś horror - trzy komory, do których jest tylko jeden właz. Takiej konfiguracji bym nie popierał, a pojemności komory z napowietrzaniem jak i ze złożem są dla mnie również wątpliwie małej pojemności. W konsekwencji tego, trzeba taki układ oczyszczać z osadów częściej niż w normalnej oczyszczalni biologiczne. W innym przypadku grozić to może awarią , którą ciężko będzie usunąć - wyczyścić / udrożnić, przez jeden właz  :sad:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Jako ciekawostkę powiem, że kiedyś dzwoniłem do firmy, pytałem o recyrkulacje. Pan z działu technicznego powiedział mi, że nie ma potrzeby (Tam nie ma recyrkulacji osadów wtórnych), jak zacząłem naciskać i powtarzać, że tam osad powstaje itp. to pan się z tym zgodził, usłyszałem, że trzeba będzie ten osad co pewien czas jakąś chochlą przerzucić do I komory. Jak ktoś lubi takie zabawy to zachęcam. Jeśli osad nie zostanie zawrócony to są dwa wyjścia: wypełni komorę i wreszcie wszystko pozatyka, będzie odpływał do odbiornika z "oczyszczonym" ściekami. 
Podam taki prosty przykład dla alternatywy do Bio-Hero II midi - urządzenie ze skrzynką i wężami 5m kosztuje po 32% rabacie 5294 PLN brutto - tak podaje strona internetowa, czyli nie jest to mało jak na to urządzenie. 
W prosty sposób można coś takiego, skonstruować; Zbiornik 2000L trzykomorowy - znalazłem 2,2m3 na Allegro -  2000 PLN, Dmuchawa Hiblow -60W - 500 PLN, dyfuzor fi 340 - 200 PLN, węże powietrzne - 60 PLN, Szafka na dmuchawę - 300 PLN, zegar czasowy - 50 PLN, rura do zamocowania dyfuzora - 100 PLN, kształtki PE 60L - 100 PLN x 2 = 200 PLN. Wszystko daje sumę: 3400 Brutto !!!!! Po co w takim razie przepłacać skoro przy samoróbce zrobicie sami to samo a może nawet lepsze  :smile: 
Oczywiście to mój żart, nie polecam aby kupować jednego czy konstruować samemu drugie. Pokazuje tylko jaka to patologia. Gdyby jeszcze do Bio-Hero była jakaś super automatyka, z kosmicznym algorytmem, który gwarantowałby realizację procesów jednostkowych na wysokim poziomie, nie wiem czy ktoś widział ale fosfor tam redukowany jest do bardzo niskiego poziomu. Cały czas zastanawiam się jak to jest realizowane  :smile:  Kosmiczna technologia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pozdrawiam i polecam się zastanowić czy warto  :smile: 




> Ja tylko w kwestii tego co widać na filmie dodam, że dla serwisanta jest to jakiś horror - trzy komory, do których jest tylko jeden właz. Takiej konfiguracji bym nie popierał, a pojemności komory z napowietrzaniem jak i ze złożem są dla mnie również wątpliwie małej pojemności. W konsekwencji tego, trzeba taki układ oczyszczać z osadów częściej niż w normalnej oczyszczalni biologiczne. W innym przypadku grozić to może awarią , którą ciężko będzie usunąć - wyczyścić / udrożnić, przez jeden właz

----------


## pancio11

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą

----------


## WojtekINST

> Oczywiście to mój żart, nie polecam aby kupować jednego czy konstruować samemu drugie. Pokazuje tylko jaka to patologia. Gdyby jeszcze do Bio-Hero była jakaś super automatyka, z kosmicznym algorytmem, który gwarantowałby realizację procesów jednostkowych na wysokim poziomie, nie wiem czy ktoś widział ale fosfor tam redukowany jest do bardzo niskiego poziomu. Cały czas zastanawiam się jak to jest realizowane  Kosmiczna technologia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> pozdrawiam i polecam się zastanowić czy warto


Można jeszcze dodać o jednej patologii w tym segmencie rynku - czyli o automatyce. Duża część klientów szuka i pyta o oczyszczalnie biologiczną, widząc pod tym pojęciem tylko zbiornik i dmuchawę. Jednak bez porządnego sterowania za dużo nie będą mieli po tym korzyści z jej działania. Niestety to jednak kosztuje i zapewne bardzo ciekawe byłoby zestawienie, w którym producenci podawaliby osobne ceny za oczyszczalnię, a osobno za sterowanie. Wówczas ciężej byłoby wytłumaczyć się tym tańszym dlaczego jest taka różnica w cenie i dlaczego nie potrzebują w swoich oczyszczalniach elektrozaworów  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## TomOko

Dzięki za opinie użytkowników Biohero.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Zgadzam się z tym co napisałeś o tym, że oczyszczalnia bez automatyki i odpowiedniego sterowania to nie oczyszczalnia. Pisałem o tym juz wiele razy, ale za każdym razem słyszę tylko tekst że automatyka to problemy. Bzdury, bzdury i jeszcze raz bzdury. Bez odpowiedniego programu nie ma prawa prowadzić procesów biochemicznych, niektórzy naprawdę nie zdają sobie sprawy jak jest to ważne. Niekiedy dodatkowe kilka minut napowietrzania lub braku napowietrzania może decydować, że proces zachodzi prawidłowo lub nie. Zawsze zastanawiałem się jak to możliwe tak jak w przypadku Bio-Hero w "pseudo-oczyszczalni" bez automatyki zejść z fosforem do poziomu poniżej 1 mg. Zresztą nie tylko tutaj, ale w wielu innych rozwiązaniach. 




> Można jeszcze dodać o jednej patologii w tym segmencie rynku - czyli o automatyce. Duża część klientów szuka i pyta o oczyszczalnie biologiczną, widząc pod tym pojęciem tylko zbiornik i dmuchawę. Jednak bez porządnego sterowania za dużo nie będą mieli po tym korzyści z jej działania. Niestety to jednak kosztuje i zapewne bardzo ciekawe byłoby zestawienie, w którym producenci podawaliby osobne ceny za oczyszczalnię, a osobno za sterowanie. Wówczas ciężej byłoby wytłumaczyć się tym tańszym dlaczego jest taka różnica w cenie i dlaczego nie potrzebują w swoich oczyszczalniach elektrozaworów

----------


## TomOko

A mam pytanie. Skąd wiadomo czy przy tej cudownej automatyce fosforu mam powyżej czy poniżej 1mg w danej objętości?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Jak zrobisz badania ścieków oczyszczonych to wtedy będziesz wiedział.?

----------


## TomOko

Jak często? Czy raz ustawiony proces zagwarantuje takie wyniki? Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć że ludzie biegają z próbkami i czekają niecierpliwie czy jest 0.9 mg czy 1.1.  Podsumowując wygląda to tak jak by na forum np skody chcąc poczytać o skodzie czytał bym posty, że skoda to dziadostwo, tylko audi jest super. Tyle że w audi naszego prezesa po 100 tys km zerwał się rozrząd i silnik poszedł do remontu. Może automatyka jest potrzebna a może to tylko techniczny bełkot i fajnie wygląda ( i kosztuje). Dziękuję za rzeczowe opinie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Jak często? Czy raz ustawiony proces zagwarantuje takie wyniki? Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć że ludzie biegają z próbkami i czekają niecierpliwie czy jest 0.9 mg czy 1.1.  Podsumowując wygląda to tak jak by na forum np skody chcąc poczytać o skodzie czytał bym posty, że skoda to dziadostwo, tylko audi jest super. Tyle że w audi naszego prezesa po 100 tys km zerwał się rozrząd i silnik poszedł do remontu. Może automatyka jest potrzebna a może to tylko techniczny bełkot i fajnie wygląda ( i kosztuje). Dziękuję za rzeczowe opinie. Pozdrawiam.


Pozwolę sobie wtrącić co nieco i wykorzystać porównania motoryzacyjne. Skoda kontra Audi, to raczej porównanie związane z jakością wykończenia i przestronnością - choć to może być uproszczone podejście - przyznaję się do tego  :smile:   :smile: . Wracając do sedna Skoda, kontra Audi, to jak pojemność oczyszczalni i konstrukcja jej korpusu. Ja wolę pojemniejsze i wytrzymalsze oczyszczalnie, które też mogę wkopać głębiej, gdy zajdzie taka potrzeba. Teraz jednak sedno sprawy, czyli sterowanie lub jak kto woli, automatyka. To jak porównanie manualnej skrzynki biegów z napędem np. na tył, a skrzyni automatycznej z napędem 4x4. Tym i tym da się jeździć - proste  :smile:   :smile: . Jednak to dotyczy dobrych warunków, np. letnich na autostradzie, a ciekawe, co być wybrał na zimową ślizgawicę w mieście. Czyli z mojego punktu widzenia oraz doświadczeń - automatyka, to wygoda i podstawa do poprawnego działania oczyszczalni  :smile:

----------


## TomOko

Chodziło mi tylko o to że chciałem poznać opinie użytkowników BioHero. Póki co mnie nie stać na audi. Jak się zawiodę na skodzie to pomyślę o czymś lepszym na pewno.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Chodziło mi tylko o to że chciałem poznać opinie użytkowników BioHero. Póki co mnie nie stać na audi. Jak się zawiodę na skodzie to pomyślę o czymś lepszym na pewno.


Oczywiście masz do tego prawo i nie krytykuję tego. Jednak o ile samochód możesz wymienić, to oczyszczalni już nie. Po paru latach będziesz trawnik, czy kostkę od nowa robił po tym jak koparka tam wjedzie. Czy może będziesz chciał ją modernizować, gdy jej słabe działanie zamuli drenaż lub studnie chłonną. Dlatego w dziedzinie wyboru oczyszczalni jak i stosunku jakości do ceny to w sumie zupełnie inny wybór niż auta. Modernizacja, czy jej wymiana jest o wiele droższa niż większy wydatek za pierwszym razem  :sad:

----------


## pancio11

Jak już porównuje się Skodę do Audi to powiem jak to wygląda z mojego doświadczenia. Ja wybrałem ok 3 lata temu Skodę bo Audi 2 razy było droższe.   Przez okres gwarancji Skoda działała w miarę ok - trochę czasem śmierdziało jej z rury, trzeba jej najdroższe paliwo kupować ( ok 270zl/rok), uważać co się do niej wrzuca ( środki bio), filtr paliwa powoli przestał działać i cały syf już jest w silniku (drenaż). Czy gdybym kupił Audi to też bym miał tyle bieżących wydatków i zmartwień ? - myślę, że nie. Teraz wiem, że kupując Audi to wlewam najtańsze paliwo (30zl/rok) , wrzucać mogę prawie wszystko i wiem że filtr zawsze będzie działał. Audi daje 10 lat gwarancji. Myślę że po podliczeniu kosztów , wydatków, serwisów itp to Skoda tyle samo kosztuje co Audi.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Pancio11 - tutaj wcale nie chodzi o "paliwo" jak piszesz. Zgadza się, jedno i gie będzie pracowało, zazwyczaj jedno lepiej i skuteczniej od drugiego. Automatyka w oczyszczalni t nie jest wymysł i naciągaie przez producentów, automatyka w głównej mierze to przede wszystkim ma za zadanie pomóc realizować jednostkowe procesy biochemiczne jakie zachodzą podczas oczyszczania, a dopiero na drugim miejscu jest większy komfort użytkowania. Zrozum, że procesy jednostkowe jak usuwanie węgla, nitryfikacja, denitryfiakcja cz nawet defosfatacja wymagają różnych warunków, raz więcej raz mniej tlenu, czasem warunków beztlenowych. Jak nie masz automatyki, która posteruje za pomocą odpowiedniego programu najcześciej dmuchawą to nie ma szans na skuteczną pracę oczyszczalni. Owszem procesy jednostkowe zachodzą także w przyrodzie, same ale są one zdecydowanie wolniejsze, potrzeba więcej czasu. Mała oczyszczalnia czy nawet duża oczyszczalnia to takie zintensyfikowanie tych samych procesów jednostkowych zachodzących w przyrodzie. One w zamkniętych zbiornikach zachodzą szybciej, ale muszą być wspomagane przez człowieka i odpowiedni sprzęt technologiczny. Wracając do zbyt duże uproszczenie porównując Audi ze Skodą.

----------


## pancio11

I jak tam oczyszczalnia po pierwszych roztopach ?

----------


## Teliteli

Problem z napowietrzanie.
Witam. Potrzebuję wsparcia w temacie oczyszczalni bio hero eko sum. Mam ja założona w roku 2017. Firma opróżniająca nieczystości uszkodził mi napowietrzanie oczywiście "ukrywajac"to przede mną- brak rurki napowietrzający. 
Jak wyczytałem na forum animacja tej oczyszczalni a rzeczywistość to dwie różne sprawy. Na fachowców w tym okresie nie mogę liczyć więc wykonalem napowietrzanie we własny zakresie. Wrzuciłem je do pierwszej przegrody bo tam ma tylko dojście. Przez chwilę działało i znów moja oczyszczalnia sie zatkała.

----------


## pancio11

Napisz mi na priv to Ci polecę gościa, który mi robił oczyszczalnie to pewnie Ci pomoże. Ja z tego badziewia zrezygnowałem, mam ja nadal ale już nieczynna.

----------

